# copper flashing question----



## theroofinggod (Jun 28, 2007)

HERE READ THIS http://www.professionalroofing.net/article.aspx?A_ID=439


----------



## johnk (Apr 23, 2007)

Then why use copper if your just going to paint it?Use something cheaper.Copper is put on because of its beauty IMO.


----------



## theroofinggod (Jun 28, 2007)

you`re jumping to conclusions john,if you went thru all the links,you would see where this yankee gutter was damaged from runoff from epdm and acid rain(tinner`s post),the metal was cleaned and coated to protect against any further negative effects,








also this yankee gutter was part of a larger project which used zinc coated copper standing seam copper,because of the additional(albeit temporary)protection the zinc coating provides,if you look you will see the coating matches the zinc coating
























what`s the matter? Don`t you think it`s pretty ?
IMHO-----I do ,and so does the homeowner .


----------



## johnk (Apr 23, 2007)

I agree with you TRG if the copper was damaged then yeah coat it.I was just saying you dont put copper on and then paint it,right?


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

dennis said:


> The main benefit is that copper seams/joints at penetrations can be soldered.


The few times i have used copper for flashing i soldered all the joints/overlap, less chances of leaks. An old schoolhouse up the road from where i grew up had a copper roof installed when the building was restored, looks great and it was given something like a 300 year warranty. This was back in the late 80's and the roof cost a little over $10k back then.


----------



## tinknocker (Feb 24, 2010)

*Cedar & Copper*

It does not matter what association with which you are member. The information given forth from the so called "experts" is bogus. Acid rain is not a factor, or it is so minimal it is redicoulous to mention. Cedar runoff destroys copper and all the tree-hugging experts are lost in space. Don't follow the advice of book-wise, self serving manufacturer's reps. They have no experience but their words are taken as gospel.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

so we should take yours instead huh?why?

please tell me cause you never seen it before in all your experience


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

I believe what i see - and around here, cedars are being ripped off after 20/25 years and the leaded copper 20 oz. valleys and crickets look great :thumbsup:


----------



## tinknocker (Feb 24, 2010)

*Copper under cedar*

Well I guess over 30 years of hands-on experience may warrant some attention. I am sorry I did not prequalify myself. The ideas that are put forth in this industry never cease to amaze me. With the new-growth cedar's lessened life expectancy and the new fangled installations over solid decking, the copper may last the lifeof the roof, about 15 years. So, go ahead and continue to follow the "expert's" opinions.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

thanks i will:thumbsup:


----------

